# Certified American Tax Preparer



## Jason G in AUH (Jun 1, 2011)

Wondering if anyone knows a fellow American Tax Preparer/Advisor/Accountant who can help me to file my taxes in the USA from the UAE.

Appreciate any leads or direct contacts....


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jason G in AUH said:


> Wondering if anyone knows a fellow American Tax Preparer/Advisor/Accountant who can help me to file my taxes in the USA from the UAE.
> 
> Appreciate any leads or direct contacts....


Jason

What do you mean by "certified"? 

I have an accountant, based in Denver, that does all of my taxes and has for a few years. If you private message me on here, I can provide you his name and contact information. 

If you are a business owner here, I have another guy - based here - that could help too. Please let me know if you are an individual filer or a business owner in that PM.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Jason can not send pm's yet. He has to have another post. 

I too have someone from the usa do my taxes. I wouldnt trust someone here... There is no recourse if they do something wrong that causes the tax man's eyebrow to be raised I would guess.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Jason can not send pm's yet. He has to have another post.
> 
> I too have someone from the usa do my taxes. I wouldnt trust someone here... There is no recourse if they do something wrong that causes the tax man's eyebrow to be raised I would guess.


Doh. I wasn't even paying attention to that. Jason - post more, then PM me.

As for your last comment, the individual/business I know - he is a member of the forum - is reputable and has a track record of past performance. I don't think you can discount everyone located here, just because they are located here. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe is me just being overly scared about having the tax man come back after a few years questioning writeoffs and things. My mom is a meany irs lady and so hear horror stories. 

Some of the people I talk to here, have accountants taking really crazy write offs and not including extras they are receiving that I know are way outside the line and if they are audited, will come back to bite them. Number of the people at my work place are using 'accountants' here and have developed maybe a harsh take on them. If you know and trust your guy, then


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah - I told my accountant to be conservative and ethical in my taxes. I don't want anything to happen.

-md000/Mike



Jynxgirl said:


> Maybe is me just being overly scared about having the tax man come back after a few years questioning writeoffs and things. My mom is a meany irs lady and so hear horror stories.
> 
> Some of the people I talk to here, have accountants taking really crazy write offs and not including extras they are receiving that I know are way outside the line and if they are audited, will come back to bite them. Number of the people at my work place are using 'accountants' here and have developed maybe a harsh take on them. If you know and trust your guy, then


----------



## Jason G in AUH (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info!

I was hoping to find someone from here in the UAE to file them for me, but maybe it's best if i go with my previous tax person in the US.

If i change my mind, i'll be sure to get back to you.


----------

